# Discreet estate



## fire_storm (Jun 10, 2003)

It looks likely that I will change my TT to a more discreet car with more space, had thought a black S4 Avant would be ideal. But then saw on the Audi web site the new A4 is coming with a 3.0tdi V6. I saw on the tuning box web site the engine can be tuned to produce 270bhp & 392lb/ft which would make it a flying machine, combine this with the S line pack and surely this would make more sense than an S4. Anybody get any thoughts or feed back? Are there any other cars I should be considering? The criteria would be a stylish but not flash car with adequate space. & pace.


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Depends how many miles you do & if its a co. car.

Personally I loved everything about the S4, except the fuel consumption. I stuggled to get 15mpg on open roads and that was without *overly* caning-it. :wink:

VAG diesels are generally not as refined as the BM's - though I've not driven the one you're thinking of yet of course.
If its a co car it'll help if its Euro IV compliant - drops another 2% tax I think.
Another thing to consider is the new grill - may not be an issue depending on your views of it.

What other diesel estates have you tried?
I'd suggest a blast in a 330d manual too, nice performance gains to be had there (I'm told) :roll:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

jonno said:


> nice performance gains to be had there (I'm told) :roll:


Dodgy engines though :lol: :lol:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

fire_storm said:


> ...and surely this would make more sense than an S4.


Probably. Who buys an S4 to be sensible? :roll: :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> fire_storm said:
> 
> 
> > ...and surely this would make more sense than an S4.
> ...


Me... but then I only rarely inhabit Planet Earth :lol:


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Subaru impreza or forrester, good performance with them too


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

I thought this thread was going to be about St Johns Wood or some other quiet residential area :?


----------



## fire_storm (Jun 10, 2003)

> I thought this thread was going to be about St Johns Wood or some other quiet residential area


 :lol: :lol:

The car is going to be a 'pool' car so it doesn't really matter about emissions or fuel economy and will probably only do about 15,000 miles a year.

I know the 330d is meant to be great but can't really see my self driving a BMW. I know I am looking for something that is probably not available. I just have this idea in my head of a car which I can use to visit a customers house in and which most people will consider a sensible estate car while only those in the know will appreciate it as the great car it would be.

Scotty & Jampott, do you think most people see your car's as nice A4s, rather than the uber car that it actually is. I know I am waffling along here, just trying to get other people opinions.

Jaguar X-type AWD & Subaru Legacy are other consideration but neither of which really excite me.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

fire_storm said:


> > I thought this thread was going to be about St Johns Wood or some other quiet residential area
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> ...


It certainly doesn't attract the same attention as the TT or the Z did, but I do get the feeling that at least *some* people recognise it for the car it actually is...

I've plumped for a colour which (AFAIK) Audi don't supply their NON-performance cars in (Nogaro Blue) which increases the exclusivity a little...

But from most angles, it is a normal estate car - only the lowered stance, badges, wheels and grill really give it away...


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

jampott said:


> I've plumped for a colour which (AFAIK) Audi don't supply their NON-performance cars in (Nogaro Blue) which increases the exclusivity a little......


I think they do the A2 Colour Storm in Nogaro Blue


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

L7C TT said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > I've plumped for a colour which (AFAIK) Audi don't supply their NON-performance cars in (Nogaro Blue) which increases the exclusivity a little......
> ...


Do they f*ck... 

http://www.carpages.co.uk/audi/audi_a2_ ... _06_03.asp

Misano, Imola and SPRINT Blue... :lol:


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

he he that was a close shave i thought that would have you worried :lol: :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

L7C TT said:


> he he that was a close shave i thought that would have you worried :lol: :lol:


Worried enough to check, yeah...


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> But from most angles, it is a normal estate car - only the lowered stance, badges, wheels and grill really give it away...


... and the fact that you flash past @ xxx mph..... with M3s in your wake :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

jonno said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > But from most angles, it is a normal estate car - only the lowered stance, badges, wheels and grill really give it away...
> ...


Strangley the only glances I have are when I look in the mirror at what's behind. I don't mean the people I've overtaken, I mean pedestrians. I drive along a street incognito with no one noticing but then I look in the mirror and I see lots of people looking back. It can only be one thing as the car doesn't look that different to a normal A4....the Milltek. Come on Tim - you know you want to !


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> jonno said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


The standard car manages this too, Paul... I scare pedestrians, particularly in car parks


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

I found bridges and underpasses made pedestrians look most scared. :wink:

And I got told off by the mrs for starting the car too close to the house and waking the little'un [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

jampott said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > jonno said:
> ...


Yes, but that's only when you put the window down and ask for directions.


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Dare I suggest a V*lvo T5   
It is discreet.
It's quick (ish). It's got all the toys inside and at a reasonable price;

Shall I get my coat ????????????????


----------



## fire_storm (Jun 10, 2003)

Had a quick look at the V70 R , but at Â£37,000 and the fact that it would only be worth about Â£13,000 after 3 years i quickly ruled it out.


----------

